# PCB Spanish Mackerel Fishing



## BigGreenGoblin (Sep 15, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe> I made a little video catching Spanish mackerel off of the Russell Fields Pier this week, hope y’all enjoy it.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice work!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2018)

That looked like fun right there, I have never had any luck off a pier.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2018)

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BigGreenGoblin (Sep 16, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Any advice would be appreciated.


Get a tough bubble, fill it with water, then put on a bead, then swivel, then 3ft. of 30lb mono leader, thread on a McDonald’s straw 2in., then tie on a mustad #4 treble hook. Throw it til your arms fall off. Works for me hope that helps.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice video. That is about as empty as you will ever see the pier. Headed down in a couple of weeks to whack on the kings hopefully.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 17, 2018)

nicely done...that looked like fun


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2018)

Ain't nothing hardly more fun than when the Spanish are running. 
Good video.


----------



## BigGreenGoblin (Sep 17, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Nice video. That is about as empty as you will ever see the pier. Headed down in a couple of weeks to whack on the kings hopefully.


Thanks Dustin, I tried to target kings but no luck (only saw one hooked the whole week). Hope you have better luck with them than I did.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2018)

BigGreenGoblin said:


> Get a tough bubble, fill it with water, then put on a bead, then swivel, then 3ft. of 30lb mono leader, thread on a McDonald’s straw 2in., then tie on a mustad #4 treble hook. Throw it til your arms fall off. Works for me hope that helps.



Thanks Goblin. I will try that in about two weeks, down at Gulf Shores.


----------



## wildlands (Sep 18, 2018)

Dustin Pate said:


> Nice video. That is about as empty as you will ever see the pier. Headed down in a couple of weeks to whack on the kings hopefully.


Dustin send me a message when you will be down there. We will be in Navarre in later next month. If we are there same time maybe we can do a little fishing together.


----------



## nkbigdog (Sep 20, 2018)

When I was young we used to fish off Rickenbacker Bridge, when the spanish ran. We would catch pilchards and use them for bait..Back then they ran about 5lbs..Fond memories.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 26, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Any advice would be appreciated.



Spoons and gotcha plugs like this work well too.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 26, 2018)

"Spoons and gotcha plugs like this work well too."

don't forget the water cork rig......


----------



## JackSprat (Sep 28, 2018)

BigGreenGoblin said:


> Get a tough bubble, fill it with water, then put on a bead, then swivel, then 3ft. of 30lb mono leader, thread on a McDonald’s straw 2in., then tie on a mustad #4 treble hook. Throw it til your arms fall off. Works for me hope that helps.




Back in 80's people around Amelia Island/Brunswick would make this lure with a piece of chrome plated supply line (what used to be under your sink before plastic).  Cast a mile, and cheap.


----------

